# Trying to find a countdown timer for a webpage...



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

I've been searching Google for the past hour to find a proper timer that will allow me to count down to a particular time and date on my website, the problem is that all the ones I've found base it off the user's own PC clock. Due to the fact that this is counting down to a specific GMT time, that's not going to work. Basically I need a script that I can copy/paste into an HTML file that will allow me to do this, and count down to four dates/times. (We have four deadlines during the week.)

Anyone got a link to something like this?


----------



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi,

http://www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex6/dhtmlcount2.htm

This one should do it. It just counts down in days minutes and seconds from when you start it, regardless of the PC. I've used an earlier version before now (that didn't count the seconds) and it worked fine.

Cheers

Liam


----------

